# Happy accidents



## Mike (9/5/15)

Hey all

So I grabbed a my tank today and haven't used one in forever. I loaded up my Stuffy-Mike mix of mint gum, menthol, honey and other secrets and vaped that for a while.

"Finished" up a tank and filled it up with my ADV and the heavens opened and angels sang.

Seems a sizable amount of my menthol mix was still in the tank/wick when I started vaping and the combination of the two are SO FREAKING GOOD.

So my question to you ECigsSA, have you ever come across other happy accidents like this? Thinking back, this is how I got my first diy flavour, pepermint tart, going as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (9/5/15)

Lol @Mike Yes, I had a 'happy accident' discovering Black Cherry & Peanut Butter - not an ADV, but interesting. To me it tastes more like 'peanut butter and jam' than when using Apricot.

By the way, how do you find the Omerta? I use mine with a single coil just for juice testing, and it works well in this role. It's a clone from Vape Club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (9/5/15)

Hi there, my "Happy Accident" happened when rotating from VM Tropical Ice (Menthol/Coconut) to Vape Elixer's Shipwrecked(Turkish Tobacco), also coincident (menthol).
Since then rotating only the two juices on my Cloupor Mini and Nautilus Mini as an ADV without cleaning the tank first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (9/5/15)

@360twin the Omerta is interesting.. Has loads of potential for builds, especially ones that don't leak if you're using the top airflow. I personally have dual vertical coils on mine and enjoy it a lot. It's up there with the PV, Magma etc IMO.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

